# Leaking Washer Bottle on Cooper Cabriolet



## cedarleaf (Sep 2, 2008)

My 2006 Cooper Cabriolet has just sprung a leak in it's second washer bottle. Am I just unlucky or is this a widespread problem?


----------



## Sooprcooprinfo (Feb 7, 2009)

cedarleaf said:


> My 2006 Cooper Cabriolet has just sprung a leak in it's second washer bottle. Am I just unlucky or is this a widespread problem?


Have heard of several instances but it's not widespread to my knowledge. The replacement reservoir is relatively inexpensive but the labor costs for the installation could be hard to swallow. We have in our DIY section a how- to for accessing the reservoir. I understand that the R&R is straight forward.


----------

